# Cordless Renovations New Battery-Powered Trailing-Car Drop-in Circuit Board



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hello everyone, this is our new Battery-Powered Trailing-Car Circuit Board...below is a 40ft. AMS double door box-car base with ball-bearing wheels...the trailing car circuit board package includes: 3W 8ohm speaker with plexi-glass cover, raised charging circuit board with 2.5amp wall adaptor charger, 14.4V 3800mah Nimh battery-pack, double pole - double throw switch with LED light and inline 5amp fuse, 8 stand-offs or rubber feet. To the right end is Aristocraft TE Revolution circuit board and Dallee Diesel Sound Card...not included. Let me add that this is the first of many different versions and sizes of the same style of boards, we will offer boards to handle lithium-ion batteries up to 22.2 volts, and dual battery systems to handle 24V & 28.8V.








View below: [/b]Closer view of the circuit board.









*View below:* Starting from the left: double pole-double throw switch with charging LED light, inline 5amp glass fuse, and raised single station charging circuit board with DC wall adaptor plug-in for our 2.5amp wall charger.








*View below: *speaker and power input (J1) there is one output for the speaker and two inputs for additional power, so you can hookup additional lights in trailing passenger cars. 








View below:[/b] closer view of the charging circuit board, power adapters, switches and power connections.








*View below:* rear view of the 14.4V 4/3A 3800mah Nimh battery-pack, 8 & 10pin headers for your controller circuit board, placement for your sound card, (J4) power connections, (J3) 10pin mirrored adaptor plug-ins, (J2) power inputs and sound card output to the speaker.








*View below:* 8 & 10 pin header plug-ins, these header plug's can be removed if your controller card does not header pins.








*View below:* (J7) (J6) 8 & 10pin power headers, with two diodes. 








*View below:* our header pins match inputs from Aristocraft, OSI, RCS, Airwire, and soon Locolinc.








*View below:* RCS board match








*View below:* QSI board match








*View below:* 10 connector output matches the 10 pin header output from the controller board, (J4) power, (H1) diode connection, (J3) 10 pin mirrored output to engine connection, (J2) speaker card output with power input. *Please note:* that (J2) & (J4) power / speaker connections will be reversed.








*View below:* reverse look at the speaker card placement. 








*View below:* backside of the battery shows the power connection input into the circuit board, along with circuit board charging plug-in and speaker plug-in.








The dimensions of the circuit board is 10" length by 3" width, we can also adjust the DC connection to vertical if the side box-car door does not align. We will have more details along with additional photo's and pricing on our website within the next few days. 

I appreciate your input and comments,
Rick Isard
Cordless Renovations www.cordlessrenovations.com


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Nicely done. 

Good luck with the project.


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks Tony, we will have several different designs coming within the next few weeks. 

Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Would it be possible to make the Run/ charge switch on a cable so it could be mounted on the out side of the batter car? Or on a box car near the door so one might nver have to take the top off his car. I like the Idea. It is really great. Makes it so easy for people who are eletcricly challanged. I am sure happy with my CR-1 charger that you make.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

That's a sweet set up! Nice, clean, easy to adapt...well done Gentlemen! Well done indeed!! I look forward to your further endeavours!


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hello John, yes we can...just let us know what type of switch you would like and the length of wire and we'll make you an adaptable Run/Off/Charge switch to mount outside of your box-car. That's not a problem, and a great idea...I will look into adapting it into the board for those enthusiasts that would like an off-the-circuit-board switch. Great idea! 

Steve, thanks for the nice comments I really appreciate! 

Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Looks like a good job laying out the car. Nice photo work also.


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks Mike, nice picture of you and Renee...this will be available soon, I'll give you a call next week. 

Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

We are leaving Fri. AM for Council Bluffs, Great Train Expo. Runs Sat. and Sun. 10-4. Back open Mon. AM.


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Re: In regards to the power available on the C-10 carrier board, the charger on this model charges up to 14.4 volts...this is a display model only and all C-10 carrier board will come with a 18V charging circuit board that will charge NiCd/Nimh battery-packs from 0-18 volts, along with a 18V 4/3A 3800mah Nimh Battery-Pack. 

FYI...thanks for your input, I appreciate it, 
Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hello everyone, 

Currently the price is $149.00 and this comes with the C-10 carrier board, an 18V charging circuit board, 1.5amp DC wall transformer, an 18V 4/3A 3800mah battery-pack, 3W 8ohm speaker, (plex-glass speaker cover, optional), 8 nylon stand-offs & 8 rubber feet. 

Thanks for your compliments an input, I really do appreciate it. 
Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That's a right neat package, Rick. Price is right as well..









Nicely put together.









Would there be any provision for an auxiliary plug that could be plugged in from another battery car or external battery, so that when the onboard battery goes dead you're not stuck out on the layout somewhere and need to leave the train out while this trailing car is brought off the layout for charging? 

Or if this could be used with a gondola with a removable false load and removable/interchangable battery. 

Just a thought for convenience.


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi Stan, we could design a special setup for customers like yourself that can have two batteries onboard with a toggle switch between the two then you would just select which battery your using...let me know what you think? 

Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Also, we will be at the 8th Annual Gateway Garden Railway Winter Meet Feb. 13th & 14th at The Mariner’s Village in Carlyle, IL. We will have the New C-10 Carrier Board on display and in full demonstration mode, along with the our new CR-2 Digital Smart Charger and the popular CR-1 Smart Charger along with a wide assortment of batteries for you to choose from. I will also be giving an Q & A clinic on what battery works best for your train and layout, so I hope to see you there. 

Thanks for your comments, 
Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hello Everyone, 

We'll I have taken all your ideas in consideration and decided to add these elements to the C-10 Carrier Board. I have turned the charging circuit board and shorten the width to 3 inches. Then I decided to add an external DC connection and DPDT switch with an 12 inch leads so you and commercial installers can add external hookups to your box-car, gondola, or coal hooper. With the wide assortment of battery chemistries, we will soon offer an available Lithium-charger that can be inserted inplace of our NiCd/Nimh charger. With all these additions, I have decided to add an extra inch to the board making it 12 inches long, and in most box-cars under the 40ft. this maybe a problem, but I will always keep my options open. Adding the extra space gives you the ability to add the New RCS 9amp Controller along with the Phoenix 2K2 Sound Card. In doing so this will raise the price an additional $20 - $30 dollars, but in return supplies you more options... 

Even though I have been very busy in the last 3 months with trade shows and overwhelmed with your emails, I ask for your patience in my response. I have always welcomed your opinions to make my products better, and will continue to do so.

Thank you for your thoughts, and have a great weekend...
Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Rick, 
Thanks for the great presentation today at the Garden RR Gizmos Seminar in Wichita, KS. I think your product really impressed several of the attendees.

JimC.


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi Jim, thanks for the nice comments...I had a great time, Claudia was a great host, and I think everyone learned a little more today about battery operation. 

Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Update...we are in the process of adding several of your suggestions in our redesign of the C-10 Carrier Board. ie: External DC connection, external Run/Off/Charge switch, thinner design (3") along with more room for the Phoenix Sound Cards. We have added all these features plus Stan's idea of inter-change-able batter-packs. Instead of a direct line to the charging circuit board we have added a two pin screw hole terminal that you can either change out your battery-pack with a quick connector or unscrew each wire from the terminal, your choice. I will post new photo's within the next week, but we will have this redesign on display later this month at the ECLSTS, in York, PA. 

Thanks for your ideas and suggestions... 
Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

So I have to ask, as I see no one has.

What is this board going to cost? Nice bell and whistle but..UNLESS the price is reasonable.....and that term is subjective.

My 2 cents

Bubba


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi Bubba, 

Currently the redesign is in the $195 - $229.00 price range. 

Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Bubba would burn it up anyway????


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey Marty, 

This is very easy to use, Bubba won't have any problems hooking it up. 

Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations


----------

